# How to stream video (without flash)



## Kevin Ahronson (Jan 2, 2006)

I want to stream video. I recently had success with Flash Professional on a trail download - but I just can't afford to buy the package. 

What else will let me stream? 

Are there any free tools?

I use Dreamweaver & Fireworks MX (not 2004)

Kevin


----------



## ebackhus (Apr 21, 2005)

Stream video or create Flash movies? Just about any video can be streamed assuming the server supports that.


----------



## Kevin Ahronson (Jan 2, 2006)

I guess either 

Flash 8 professional cost mega-bucks, is there a cheaper way? 

Otherwise, what are my streamiing options? I'm pretty sure me server supports streaming.

Kevin


----------



## ebackhus (Apr 21, 2005)

If you want to stream videos then all you need to do is use embedding code on the site you're working on. For flash it's the same thing.

There are cheaper versions of Flash, but they are meant for education purposes only.


----------



## Kevin Ahronson (Jan 2, 2006)

ebackhus said:


> If you want to stream videos then all you need to do is use embedding code on the site you're working on.


Are we talking HTML, javascript ??

Do you know a site that might have samples?


----------



## ebackhus (Apr 21, 2005)

it's a simple embed code that is written in HTML
<embed src="movie.wmv"></embed> There are more controls you can add to it as you see fit.


----------

